# ATI radeon 4850 overclock software



## flngmnk (Sep 18, 2009)

I used to use Rivatuner for my nvidia card but it doesn't support ATI. I've just learned that ATI tools is out of service too. What do you recommend I should use? I've seen links for GPUtool and Ntune?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rivatuner will also work on ATI cards> http://majorgeeks.com/Riva_Tuner_d737.html


----------

